# chicken pecking



## paramedic707 (Dec 23, 2012)

Alright chicken peeps. We have had a hen get pexked so bad that she's bleeding around her hind end. We've googled it n it said 1 Tbsp vinegar per gal of water n talcum powder on wound. Is there anything else we can do. Still a beginner here.


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Well if she gets pecked around feeding time take a cup full of food and place it on the opposite side of the coop and then stand in the middle of the too. Or place the food some where the other hens/Roos can't get to it. When she's done place her back with the flock! If its not around feeding time get anti Peking spray for poultry. You might be able to get it at a local feed store or online . Does not all ways work but worth a trie! Good luck!


----------



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

I just had this same exact problem! They were pecking her at the base of her tail. I cleaned it with soap/water and put a little antibacterial ointment on there. I used Blue Kote (I bought it at Tractor Supply) to cover the wound and that kept them from pecking her. 1. bc it is blue and 2. it is supposed to taste bad. Make sure you wear gloves as it stains. 
Now, it has healed but still no feather regrowth so she is wearing a saddle now and it is working. Here is her new saddle. She is healing nicely.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

The reason that you want it blue is because if the others see the red, they will peck. They will peck red and blood. If you use the blue kote, it paints the red a blue color. And fingers, and clothes, and floors, and dogs, and anything else it comes in contact with!!


----------



## paramedic707 (Dec 23, 2012)

Lissa said:


> I just had this same exact problem! They were pecking her at the base of her tail. I cleaned it with soap/water and put a little antibacterial ointment on there. I used Blue Kote (I bought it at Tractor Supply) to cover the wound and that kept them from pecking her. 1. bc it is blue and 2. it is supposed to taste bad. Make sure you wear gloves as it stains.
> Now, it has healed but still no feather regrowth so she is wearing a saddle now and it is working. Here is her new saddle. She is healing nicely.


Where did u get that saddle? We've never heard of it.


----------



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

I bought the saddle at Louise's Country Closet. I think it was $3.50. It is pretty easy to get on too and she can still dust bathe with it on. It rained yesterday and it got wet so I had to put her in the dog carrier last night (didn't want her to get pecked in coop this morning before I let them out) so her saddle could dry. Someone else also suggested pinless peepers that you put on the mean ones that are pecking. I have never tried them though. Just a thought if it gets more serious. What is the breed of chicken that you have that is getting pecked? Just curious.


----------



## paramedic707 (Dec 23, 2012)

Lissa said:


> I bought the saddle at Louise's Country Closet. I think it was $3.50. It is pretty easy to get on too and she can still dust bathe with it on. It rained yesterday and it got wet so I had to put her in the dog carrier last night (didn't want her to get pecked in coop this morning before I let them out) so her saddle could dry. Someone else also suggested pinless peepers that you put on the mean ones that are pecking. I have never tried them though. Just a thought if it gets more serious. What is the breed of chicken that you have that is getting pecked? Just curious.


Well that's the strange part. The first one that ended up dying because I caught it too late was dominkeers n the second 2 were Rhode island reds. First one of those died n I was able to save the second one


----------



## willandbekahsmom (Feb 15, 2013)

We used Blue Kote too that we got from Tractor Supply. Definitely wear gloves when applying this. I did not and had blue/purple hands for a day or two.


----------



## paramedic707 (Dec 23, 2012)

willandbekahsmom said:


> We used Blue Kote too that we got from Tractor Supply. Definitely wear gloves when applying this. I did not and had blue/purple hands for a day or two.


Seeing as how I'm a paramedic that wouldn't be good. Lol


----------

